# Blisters on nose



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can you post a picture of them? Here are some posts I found on the web
On the first link the second pemphigus listed on the website 
Causes of Fluid-filled Bumps on the Skin of Dogs

Immune Problems - Pemphigus

Skin Blisters (Vesiculopustular Dermatoses) in Dogs | PetMD


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

My dog Ruthie was pretty much an indoor dog when she had something similar happen.... but it was spider bites all over her nose... poor girl.... but she got better after a week, so I don't know. Hope the pup gets better and quick!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How old is this dog?


----------



## klukens (Jan 18, 2011)

*More Info.*

Thanks for the inquiries, and support. Koda is 20 months old. BTW, we live in Green Bay, WI. I've posted some pictures here: http://kodabear.pbworks.com

My initial thought was that he was trying to get some rabbits under the deck, and got scraped up by the chick wire that we have along the bottom of the deck, but there was really no evidence of him digging, or trying to do that. I considered spider-bite, but since I've noticed these bumps/blisters on the outer edges of his ears as well, that really doesn't explain that.

I thought about allergy to a soap or something he ate. He did go to the groomers about 2 - 3 weeks ago, and did have some different dog food about 1 1/2 weeks ago (we ran out of dog food, so I used some of my neighbors for 1 day.) But I would think if he had an allergic reaction to either of those things, it would have come about closer to the individual events.

He is eating/drinking just fine. Doesn't seem different mood-wise. Urinating & pooping fine. Again, my fear is that his symptoms seem very much like what is described here: Canine Pemphigus: Blisters and Skin Lesions in Dogs

If this is the case, I'm also fearful of the costs involved in diagnosis/treatment. I'm beginning to wonder if I should invest in pet insurance, and wondering if a company would even consider us if this is a pre-existing condition.

So many questions . . . but I'm grateful I found this forum for support. Not sure where else to turn. Thank you.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

An insurance WILL consider this a pre-existing condition if you've already seen the vet for those symptoms, so any costs related to the treatment/diagnosis wouldn't be covered. So sorry for your pup's illness! Sending lots of healing thoughts his way.


----------



## klukens (Jan 18, 2011)

*blisters better but now not eating*

So, after our re-check at the vet this Mon. the Dr. seemed optimistic that Koda responded so well and so quickly to the antibiotic that he kind of "ruled out" an auto-immune disorder. He seemed to be doing really well, and now for the last couple of days, he hasn't eaten much or drank much at all and seems very lethargic. I took him off the meds, so he's only been off for one day, but never had this reaction to the meds after being on them over a week! Just now . . . 

Why is it, when my kids get sick, I know just what to do & don't over-react or jump to conclusions. But, when the dog gets sick, I always think the worst and seem helpless. Uggghhh.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Klukens*

Kluekens

So glad he is responding to the antibiotices!!


----------

